

Upping the CAPTCHA ante - motters
http://mashable.com/2010/08/06/nucaptcha/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
tptacek
Who cares? Captcha-solving is a solved problem. If you have an illicit
business model that has captchas as an obstacle, contracting out actual humans
in third-world companies to bypass that obstacle adds pennies to your
overhead. It's almost scammy to suggest that real companies should be
investing in better captchas.

------
thraxil
It seems to me that this would actually be easier for software to bypass than
a regular image based CAPTCHA, it just consumes a bit more bandwidth. Pulling
individual frames out of a video is simple, so you just pull a few frames out
of the video and run your regular image CAPTCHA breaking algorithm on them.
Since you've got multiple frames, your software has multiple attempts to
compare which makes it even more robust.

Meanwhile it doesn't solve any of the actual problems with CAPTCHAs that
others mentioned.

------
mike-cardwell
Can't imagine why they used a flash video instead of an animated gif.

~~~
garyrichardson
It's not flash video, it's h264. GIF's are far larger and lower resolution for
the same videos.

If you turn off javascript or flash when visit the page, you will actually see
a gif version.

